# I'm out



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Just cancelled Sling and un-linked the Tivo stream. I'll stick with cable. Sending them back since I own Roku's already.

I'll have to stick with the Roku for On-Demand.


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

Mine went back as well. As a be-all, end-all streamer, this device does not quite cut it. There are simply too many initial bugs, even for a newly released piece of hardware. For new or existing Sling subscribers, the Stream 4K would be a more compelling selection.

The aggregation of the various streaming media services, though, is a well-executed concept and should work for many viewers. I applaud TiVo's innovation in that regard and think that it will improve in subsequent iterations.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

mobilelawyer said:


> Mine went back as well. As a be-all, end-all streamer, this device does not quite cut it. There are simply too many initial bugs, even for a newly released piece of hardware. For new or existing Sling subscribers, the Stream 4K would be a more compelling selection.
> 
> The aggregation of the various streaming media services, though, is a well-executed concept and should work for many viewers. I applaud TiVo's innovation in that regard and think that it will improve in subsequent iterations.


I just called and received the RMA but no shipping label. Did they email you a shipping label?

Never Mind, the shipping label came about 15 minutes later from FedEx.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

I bought the Tivo Stream 4K just for the Android TV. The Tivo Stream part is just an app that can be disabled. So basically people returning it just don't like the the Tivo Stream app. However, I'd say as an Android TV box it is awesome.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

spiderpumpkin said:


> I bought the Tivo Stream 4K just for the Android TV. The Tivo Stream part is just an app that can be disabled. So basically people returning it just don't like the the Tivo Stream app. However, I'd say as an Android TV box it is awesome.


True but I've noticed the remote is laggy, and Tivo still has a lot of junk in the OS even when you are not using their app. Just look at the spinning circle in the Prime Video app, it looks weird and laggy, I dont notice that on the Air Tv Mini 4k. There seems to be something going on in the background on the this stick all the time.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

To me, just being able to use a streamer with this awesome peanut remote alone is worth $50. The rest is gravy. I ordered a second for my other tv. To each his own


----------



## genebopp (Dec 12, 2008)

I hate it too. It is not better than anything. It is just something different.


----------



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

Keeping it for the remote mainly. The Tivo stuff can be stripped out for better performance. Nice little Android box that streams everything I need including my Steam games. It's not perfect, but it's superior to my Rokus


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

foghorn2 said:


> ... Tivo still has a lot of junk in the OS even when you are not using their app...


This was my main issue with the device; the UI is just a plain mess. Not ready for prime time.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I can only compare it to a Roku television. To go from Prime to Netflix is a hassle on Roku. You have to hit home, then as many as 1 to 30 clicks strolling the interface for your next choice, click on that then a couple more for your show.


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> This was my main issue with the device; the UI is just a plain mess. Not ready for prime time.


The UI of what and compared to what other Android TV devices?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jimpmc said:


> The UI of what and compared to what other Android TV devices?


The TiVo Stream 4K (that is what this thread is about, isn't it?) I don't use android. It's a mess compared to  TV and Roku. I prefer simplicity, and this is NOT.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mattyro7878 said:


> I can only compare it to a Roku television. To go from Prime to Netflix is a hassle on Roku. You have to hit home, then as many as 1 to 30 clicks strolling the interface for your next choice, click on that then a couple more for your show.


Wow...that's strange. On a Roku device (I have both an Express and Ultra), all you do is go to Home (back on a Harmony remote), then select another app. Simple.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Bierboy said:


> Wow...that's strange. On a Roku device (I have both an Express and Ultra), all you do is go to Home (back on a Harmony remote), then select another app. Simple.


Even faster, Roku remote has a Netflix, Hulu, Sling and Amazon button. 1 press and it opens.

Also the Roku channel has a lot more good shows for free vs Tivo free channels.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

schatham said:


> Even faster, Roku remote has a Netflix, Hulu, Sling and Amazon button. 1 press and it opens.
> 
> Also the Roku channel has a lot more good shows for free *vs Tivo free channels*.


Even with TiVo+?!?


----------



## md wass (May 17, 2020)

is there any way to just REBOOT this thing without unplugging it?
turning the power off doesn't really do a hard reboot..

this thing is not what it is made out to be..trying to figure out if its worth keeping for any fixes down the road, but for now, its still a "beta box" IMO


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

md wass said:


> is there any way to just REBOOT this thing without unplugging it?
> turning the power off doesn't really do a hard reboot..
> 
> this thing is not what it is made out to be..trying to figure out if its worth keeping for any fixes down the road, but for now, its still a "beta box" IMO


Settings>device preferences >about>restart


----------



## md wass (May 17, 2020)

thanks! I've had to format this thing twice and got tired of looking through all the settings for stuff!


----------

